# The forum needs an abuse topic



## whataboutthis? (Apr 5, 2013)

Many people suffer from physical and/or emotional abuse in their marriages. Currently there is not place to post these issues, other than private members section or mental/physical health issues. Therefore, if someone is looking for guidance or trying to find others in a similar situation they do not know where to look.

Thank you for considering the suggestion.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/106266-forum-abuse-abuse-survivors.html


----------

